
How I Hacked DePauw University Using Hidden Inputs - huntermeyer
https://medium.com/@thomasring/how-i-hacked-depauw-university-using-hidden-inputs-79377c3dca7e
======
coreyp_1
I'm a CS grad student at Notre Dame. I have taught ~400 students in labs and
lectures in the beginning programming classes, and I think that it is AWESOME
that you are taking the initiative to explore and stretch your skills. It's
something that I would want every one of my students to do!

Don't let them quench your curiosity. Perhaps stay off of their systems for
now (there's no way to win an argument with an idiot), but begin working on
other projects. You don't need their permission to do something great on your
own!

~~~
huntermeyer
For clarity, I'm neither the author nor the subject of the post.

Though I share your sentiment.

